# Double The Fun



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I've sold this pair and they will be winging their way to Old Blighty at the first of the week.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Cant say I,ve seen one of those Hamiltons before Dave what,s that model called?. Looks like a D shaped Accutron


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Cant say I,ve seen one of those Hamiltons before Dave what,s that model called?. Looks like a D shaped Accutron


Regulus.

Ken: you need to buy a copy of "The Watch of the Future". You can buy it directly from Rene Rondeau (he is a Forum member incidentally) at his web site. Just google him and it will come up. He will sign it for you if you like.

Was also available (the year after) as an Automatic. See this thread:

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=51261

They called it the Auccumatic A-504. They re-used the left over Regulus cases, welded the back shut, and made it a front loader.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

The Hamilton just looks plain weird, suppose it's cause it's not symmetrical on any axis so takes some getting used to.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Loving that Hamilton!


----------



## Justin28 (Mar 27, 2012)

That is a really nice Hamilton watch.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

The clear back on the zodiac is a nice touch.


----------

